# GAVE WRONG DOSE ON MOLASSES



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I am so sorry I told everyone I took 1/2 tsp. of molasses and it worked, I took 1/2 TBLSP. which is 1.5 tsp. Sorry. This morning I am going to try an experiment. Last night I took care of a man who may have infarcted his bowels. He was in shock. His sisters said all his life he was constipated and would never take laxatives. His tests showed diverculosis, severe with all kinds of junk clogging him up. It had poss. turned to cancer. He is 64. I'll spare you the rest of details. He is going to ICU. They give milk and molasses enemas in the hospital with fantastic results. So this am I am going to DRINK and glass full of warm milk with heated molasses. 1 TABLESPOON full. I will post the results and them time it took to work if anyone is interested.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm interested.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Me too!loon


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

very interested, post if it gives you pain, gas, etc.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, I drank 8oz of milk, stirred in 1 tablespoon of molasses and heated it in the microwave. Not bad. No pain, gas or bloating., I did it at 9:15 AM EST. It's now 2:30 pm and no results yet. No gas, no pain, nothing. I have the night off, of course, or I wouldn't have done this. I haven't even taken the ginger root today but it must have residual effects because I haveno problems gi at all. Still waiting. Will post back.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi, As I posted in your previous thread, I too had a milk and molasses enema in the hospital with fantastic results. But it did not work for me to ingest it. I hope it works for you.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

It's now 7pm and nothing. If this doesn't work tonight in the am I will take one tablespoon straight. I know that works. It seems like the reverse should hold true, hmmm, time will tell.Thanks.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I tried molasses at the dose you gave if your first posting(1/2 tsp)It worked for me.However,I've also been experiencing nausea throughout the day since Monday when I first used it(I've been taking 1/2 tsp. every day for 4 days)Is this a coincidence?I didn't take any today but felt really nauseous when I was on a train this afternoon-my doc. says it may still be in my system.Anyone else had nausea or other bad reaction to molasses?Ibsed


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Dear ADMFLO, Thank you so much for your advice on molasses relieving cinstipation. I will try it as sooon as I can get to the store. Thank you for helping this 64 year old man. Almost all of my family died of infarcted bowel. My constipation is with bloody mucus. I am scared. I am scheduled for the 3-rd colonoscopy. Thanks again. Tanya


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

What is this INFARCTED BOWEL you two have been discussing?? It sounds like something that us constipated people should be aware of, please explain


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

For the enema, what is the proportions of milk and molasses?


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

suzatb, I asked the nurse practitioner that and she said half and half, and they used whole milk too. I really couldn't believe how well it worked. And it left a very sweet smell in the bathroom after.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, the drink concoction didn't work. I have no gas or anything, just no bm for three days. I guess I better go back to what I was doing before.Also, for the person who took molasses four days in a row, I doubt it is still in your system, however, molasses are loaded with B vits, water soluble, but still....I wouldn't do this except maybe two or three times a week. Not on a daily basis. I will just take the molasses about a tsp.or more every few days(on my days off) and stick with that.Atrain, infarcted bowel is a necrosing bowel.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I had a horrible time. I was constipated for five days and the shake diddn't work. I went to work, came home at 8 am and took one big teaspoon full of molasses. One hour and 1/2 later it worked beautifully. I shouldn't have waited so long. In the future I will just take it plain.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

so you just pour it in a spoon and swallow it like cough syrup??? take it straight??


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Yes, I drink a little water afterwards. Believe me, it's worth it.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

I tried the molasses and milk enema last Friday on my day off. I'm not 100% sure whether I will do it again or not. It did clean me out - I was almost as flat as I was when I cleaned out for the colonoscopy. But I think it made things come too fast. I almost passed out a couple of times and at one point wasn't too sure if it was going to come the other way. It lasted about 20 minutes and then I was fine and empty. I did work, but I think it promoted too fast of an elimination or something. The rest of the day I was completely wrung out.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

you actually squirt the milk and molasses up your anus?? just want to get it straight. as for taking a tbsp a day..... should it be straight? or can i put it in my oatmeal?? and should it be done at a certain time and on an empty stomach???


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Yes, squirted it up. Heated the molasses and milk together to room temperature and poured it into the enema bottle. It really did work. I have an overgrowth of yeast in my system and according to the diet for this - molasses is something that activates the yeast. That's why I didn't take it orally.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Molasses is not working for me at all. I've tried it two nights in a row and nothing! I can kinda feel the stool in my rectum, but I can't get it out. Any suggestions as to what might help?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Kelly, you may need an enema before you get impacted and have to dig it out. I'm so sorryyou had a bad time with the enema and being wrung out. It sounds like a vagal response. There's got to better a better way for this. Are you waiting too long to go? I've just been passed 'knots' for the last four days and some decent stool. I got desperate a little while ago and took 2 TBLSP. o;f straight molasses followed by green tea withginseng. I'll probably get it about 4 am. Well, better here than out in public. I didn't take my ginger root until late and went to work. I was so embarrassed., just keep passing gas and having to duck everyone. Finally I got my hands on my bag and got the caps out, took one and the res t of the shift went OK. I'm not going to stop experimenting with this thing. There has to be a cure. I even got on one website that said years ago, people knew that ibs type symptoms were causaed by parasite and made their children takecastor oil (I remember that!) and guess what else?A TSP. FULL OF MOLASSES EVERY MORNING! Maybe there is more to this than I realized. Anyway, my next thing is going to be sesame seeds, sesame oil and garlic. Till then I'll stick with the molassess. Good luck.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

On the enema, are you sure it is equal parts molasses to milk, it seems that would be too thick and sticky. What is the total volume of this substance, 2 cups or something like that? Thanks for info, I have been afraid to try it but maybe if I can get a little more info I will. I wonder why it works so well, any ideas? Thanks again, Jimmye


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Jimmye, When they gave me this enema in the hospital I was so impressed with how it worked on me I asked a lot of questions. They told me it was a half and half mixture, using whole milk, they used 2 cups of each, but I couldn't take it all. It definitly is a thick mixture and very sweet smelling. It worked very quickly for me, within half hour I was going and it cleaned me out! I would agree with Suzatb that it also affected me as she described, I was completely wrung out after and I did throw up during, but a short time later I felt so much better, at that time I had seventeen days of stool in me and I was in terrible pain which is why I went to ER. I think if you are in dire straights this is a good solution.


----------



## harmonyintouch (Jan 23, 2002)

I have been reading on this C topic for a while, and wonder....does anyone that has C ever use Duco-lax suppositories to empty their bowel? I have been using them as a back-up for about 2 years now. When I know that the BM I've had has been incomplete (I can feel that there is more in there, but it isn't coming out), or when I fail to have a BM in the morning, I just insert 1/8th of a suppository way up into my rectum, and sure enough, within 30 minutes I have a BM that is complete. I don't want to get too much of the active ingredient in me since I have to resort to this pretty frequently, so I have found that I can cut those little suppositories up into 8-10 pieces (very small--size of 1/2 a pea) and they work just as well. There are times when my bowels work well and I don't need to resort to the Duco-lax, but it is nice to know that there is something that works right away if I do need it.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Speak of molasses, I checked out my fudge grahams which work wonders for me.Interestingly, in the middle of the long list of ingredients, was... molasses!(It's the Walmart 88-cent 14 oz. fudge grahams, & they're delicious)However:I think that what works the miracle lately for me is this:In the morning I take:Two fudge grahams cookiesTogether with yogurt (or sour cream)Together with licorice tea (OR a mix of licorice & jasmine-green tea) OR Celestial Mint Magic teaI think the above formula could work as well by substituting:chewy brownies (melt-in-mouth, NOT gluey or dry)any other sour dairy (especially mixed with canola oil) NOTE: buttermilk, rice-puffs, bananas & hot drink worked for my mom - see what i mean?other agreeable NON-CITRUS (not-too potent)tea


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm headed for WalMart for the fudge grahams Mally,BTW, how are you doing. Lost your email address.I've still got to find out about the CA being too high but didn't you tell me you had had your thyroid out?? I'm so sorry I can't remember now,so many posts. Honeybee, you were smart to go to the ER after seventeen days with no BM, you could have ended up with a hose in the nose.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

This might sound like a stupid question, but are those little fleet enema's large enough to do the milk/molasses enemas or do you need an enema bag?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Need a bag. See previous quote. I believe she said it was 2 cups milk and 2 cups molasses and heat it slightly.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Yes, you're right, she did say 2 cups milk to 2 cups molasses. The problem is, how does one clean those bags. One cannot reuse them without cleaning them because wouldn't the milk go kinda rancid. Are there disposable bags available??I'm so anxious to try this out ... but want to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

You just rinse them out with hot soap and water and that should be fine.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Has anyone tried the milk/molasses combination using 2 or 2 fleet enemas at one time???I'm having major problems with the enema bags, and thought that maybe the little enemas may work. I use fleet enemas everyday, however they cause a lot of pain and was just wondering if this combo would be more effective and probably less painful.Just wanted to check in to see if anyone had tried it this way.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I would not mix them.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

I meant taking several empty bottles and filling each one with half milk and half molasses (equal portions).







What do you think?The "stuff" is so sticky and thick it's impossible to clean the proper enema bag and being in so much pain and doing it myself with the enema bag is like trying to stand on my head ... everything is such a huge task with this pain and being so exhuasted.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

What I used was a regular large enema bag with the long hose - the kind you have to hang from something. I heated the milk and molasses up in a pan to get them mixed well and then poured it into the enema bag. Afterwards, I just soaked the back in hot water for a while and then rinsed it out with soap and water. There was no mess - the bag cleaned up without any problems.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Suzatb,Thanks so much for the info (and your message). I'm going to try the enema within the next hour and let you know how it goes. I'm real scared because I am so clumsy with the enema bag and I can't find mine, so I think I'm going to try it first using 4 empty fleet enema containers. Hope it works! I can't believe I'm doing this, however, here goes .... wish me luck! I hope it isn't painful!?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Meetoo, OK, I think those little bottles will be fine, you just want something disposable right?The only other problem ,(I just thought about this) a real enema bag would work better per theprevious post. Reason is this: the higher the bag the greater the pressure and it can get up higherin the colon to clean better. But try the littlebottles first and see if that helps. Do you livewith your mom, maybe she could help you with the other. Good luck and post back.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I got in a bind today, I have been sick with an upper resp. infec., fever, etc. and no bm for five days. I was afraid to take the molassessbecause I had already thrown up. I quite the green tea because it has caffeine in some of itand I can drink caffeine, have to have decafftype. Anyway, I got up this am and looked like I was five months pregnant and had weird left flankpain. I was determined not to go to the hosp. soi took 2 tablespoons of molassess. Wow! within an hour I had mega relief with no pain or nearblack outs. I'm keeping the molassess!!


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Wow, thank goodness for Molasses, I'm so glad it works for you. I wish it would do something for me.I tried the molasses/milk enema and did it with the real enema bag which I finally found. I could not keep the stuff in longer than 2 mins because I was so full. When I went to the bathroom, only the molassess/milk came out with so much pressure and I felt soo sick. I couldn't get it all out, and nothing else came out at all. I was sooooo sick.







I was so sick,couldn't eat or drink and the pain was real bad (always is anyway). I'm so amazed that nothing else came out, and the pressure was incredible. I had to use two regular anemas to get over that.Wonder why it didn't work for me ... it seems to work fine for everyone else. Does that mean I have a bigger problem than I thought?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i can't believe that drinking 2 tbsp of molasses could just make you have a BM in an hour. when i take laxatives they don't work that quick, they take like over night for me. how can molasses of all things cause such a quick BM???


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

That time I had very little to eat and was about to explode from constipation. Yesterday I took 2 tablespoons and didn't get results until this amaround 9, went x2. I'm going to start taking itregularly, just one tablespoon at night for awhile.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo, I am so sorry you had a horrible time! Honeybee gave the right instructions, don't know what happened. If it's been a long time maybe you should go to the doctor or at least call. Keep usposted and good luck.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Metoo, I had said before that it was a too fast elimination. If I ever decide to do it again, I'm going to use only one cup of each instead of two. I wasn't able to keep it inside very long either, but it did clean me out. I think, just to be on the safe side, you should make an appointment with your doctor. The molasses and milk is not really body friendly, but it did help. I'm so sorry it didn't work for you. Please keep us posted on how you are.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Admflo and Suzatb,Thanks so much for your reply and support. It's so reassuring to know I'm not alone. I also feel a lot better knowing that it was "normal" not to be able to keep it in for long. It really did give me the urgent sensation of having to go, however it was real weird that nothing other than the "solution" came out and and it didn't clean me out at all when I was unusually constipated. I felt so sick, and I must admit I did feel a bit weak, but real bloated and yukkie. Do you think perhaps it might draw out electolytes or something?Thanks suzatb, I think I am going to try it again but first with the small fleet enema, and see how that goes. Did you find the milk and molasses curdled when you warmed it up? Also, do you think because the molasses and milk is not really body friendly, that's why it works so well (for most "normal" people?)I think I've recovered now, however I'm planning on what else I can use to "go". Was thinking of something like Fleet Phopha soda ... but only half or quarter the dose, and kinda on a regular basis. Don't you think that's better than harsh irritant laxatives? I'm doing everything I can to get off the senna stuff, it's really messed up my system more than I realized. I'm not sure though if I'll be able to tolerate the fleet stuff though, plus having to drink all that water. It's just that I've got to the point that I've had enough of laxatives, yet if I don't go, the pain of being constipated is so bad.Guess what, I don't have a doctor. He wrote to me to tell me he's done everything he can to help and can't do more and is resigning from my case.







There are only 2 GI practices here and I've seen 2 docs from each and they all can't help ... kinda scary, don't you think. Sometimes I don't know whether to laugh or cry, and other times I just go numb ... today is one of my "numb" days!!Admflo, It's so GREAT that the molassess is working for you ... I wonder how it gets processed in the body to get such good results. I've tried it, but it doesn't do anything for me and I just get a lot of yeast in my intestines from all that sugar. Keep up the good work and let us know how you're doing.Thanks you guys ... keep posting, and so will I. We have to come up with something liveable!!


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Metoo, I can't believe a doctor would do something like that! That's not right! If the doctors give up on us what are we expected to do? Rely on ourselves and the wonderful people in the self help group. From reading all of the postings it seems as if we are treating ourselves with better positive results than from the doctors. Maybe it was just that you were soooo backed up that if you take the Fleet phososoda you will get better results considering that the molasses might have loosened things up. I have yeast also and I really do think that the sugar and the resulting yeast does tend to help aggrevate the constipation. Some of the things you can get to help with the yeast is -apple cider vinegar - if you can drink a small glass of water with a teaspoon of apple cider vineger in it. This will help keep your system alkaline which the yeast does not like. Acidolophous replenshes the good bacteria in your body (this you can get from a health food store). Garlic supplements (odorless), something called Grapefruit Seed Extract, Caprylic Acid and Oil of Oregano are very good antifungals and help destroy the yeast. These also can be found in pill form or liquid from the health food store. If you cut out sugar from your diet and use some of these products, it might help with the constipation. I can see a difference with myself when I am away from sugar and when I start eating sugar filled products. My problem is that when I am stressed I crave sugar and am usually so down that I don't have any willpower to not listen to the cravings. Hopefully, Zelnorm will be approved here soon and we can all start living like normal people. It helps so much to have the support of others who really know what it is like to have IBS-C. Good luck, MeToo and keep posting so we can see how you are doing. We'll all lick this together!!!!!!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo, hi, hope you are feeling better. Per your question, Fleets Phospha Soda is irritating, but you may have to do it just to get results. If your electrolytes are depleted it's usually after a large, watery bm and that will leave you weak.Then try some Gatorade or watered down Coke for potassium. I am shocked about your doctor. He should at least refer you to someone else. Is there a city near you that may have another doc?I would try that too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I just had to add this - I took some molasses to help me go, but it constipated me. I wonder if I'm the only one out there who has this problem????


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

I am jealous. I only wish molasses was enough to help. Every morning I have about 18-20 g of supplemental fiber, dissolved in warm milk, with about 1/2 tbsp molasses and a 1/4 t ginger (I am nauseous all the time). I take the fiber in warm milk again in the evening, and I take fiber supplements (chewable all day). I require 40-50 g of fiber a day, and take miralax to boot, and still deal with Const, pain, bloating,gas. (It has gotten better with the miralax.) You are truly fortunate to have molasses be sufficient.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi, admflo.First, I'd like to say, that it might be advisable for board-programmers to install a feature whereby the original poster can quote a particular respondent, whereupon the respondent is email-notified: "admflo has just quoted you in the *molasses* thread".In lieu of that, you may wanna PM me your response, otherwise I'm not sure I'll see it (similarly, some of the others in this thread may not have realized you responded to them...)OK nowI'm not sure you noticed my followup-Q to your response in my hypercalcemia post. So...Assuming:You'd check the medical charts of 1000 people.Assuming:100/1000 complain of FM pain & IBS-C900/1000 DON'T complain of FM pain nor IBS-CAssuming:the 100 with IBS-C have median calcium-levels between 9 & 10the 900 with NO IBS-C have median calcium-levels between 8 & 9What might you deduce from that?So, in reality, are there more patients with median calcium levels of 8-9 rather than 9-10? Or vice versa? And if they're in the 9's are there more that are 9.0-9.5 rather than 9.6-10?


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Wow, the above sounds complicated, however makes some sense.You won't believe it, I'm going to do the molasses/milk enema again even though I was so sick last time. I'm real desperate and really backed up and can't think of an alternative. I'm going to try keep it in longer and hope the urgency won't be as great as last time and this time something other than the formula will come out. What we don't do when we're desperate!!!!I'm scared to try the fleet phospha soda (bought some from the store already) because I'm scared all the water will collect in my colon and blow me up like crazy and not come out.(That happened with Miralax, MOM and Mag Citrate) Has that happened to anyone using fleet?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo: No, that's never happened to me using the Fleets Phospha Soda. I hope this works for you this time. Are you afraid of convential laxatives?i.e. ex-lax? That's what I take when things are really bad. Hope the m&m works for you this time.Good luck.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Mally, one doesn't need to look far for the norms of calcium in the blood. The American Medical Association has norms for all chemical elements of the body. They may vary slightly from hospital to hospital. For calcium it is usually 8.5 to 9.8.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Admflo,The problem with conventional laxatives is that I have been using too much for too long and they no longer work. They are also causing sooo much pain and I believe they have destroyed my colon, both the muscles and the nerves, after such prolonged use. I am desperately trying to get off them. Enemas hurt too. I'm now learning how dangerous using laxatives are and hope it's not too late to repair the damage already caused.Regarding the fleet, does it take a long time to work and does it cause a lot of pain? I've become so scared of everything because the pain I'm in is so bad even when I'm not constipated.







I guess the fleet would irritate too, wouldn't it? Any suggestions?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

have your colon removed, ask your doctor about it. alot of people have this surgery when their colon no longer works


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

I went to a surgeon about having my colon removed and had to do the sitzmarker test. They will not do the surgery unless they can prove that the colon does not work.Unfortunately I did not know that I had to come off laxatives a week before and only stopped the day I started the test. I was in so much pain I could hardly eat or move. It was so bad I took half a vicodin on two occassions. It hurt and irritated my colon so much that I had 2 bm's in 5 days which removed 20 of the 25 markers. They want me to redo the test however I'm having problems getting off the laxatives and not knowing how and what to eat. The pain is so horrific I don't know what to do. I have no doubt that my colon does not function and that it has been destroyed by laxative overuse, I'm just struggling to prove it. I've heard that there is another test to show colonic intertia/inactive colon ... I think it is called a scintigraphy test, but don't know where to have it done or anythinig about it. Have you heard of this test. Apparently it has something to do with nuclear medicine but I don't know what it involves.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo: I would not recommend you take the FleetsPhospha Soda after reading your last post. I think you need to find a new md as soon as possible. Since you are in a bind now, would you consider a trip to the ER? If they give you a m&myou might have different results. Also, be sure to tell them your complete history. Pls. keep usposted.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks admflo,Have been to the ER 3 times in 8 months. Did all the routine basic useless tests, offered me any narcotic I wanted and then told me to find a doctor which I'm unable to do.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo: I meant to get unplugged. Suztab said when she went she got a m*m enema, I just thought maybe they might do that for you with better results. Just a thought. What about the doc in a different city?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I am stopped up again and am going to take 2 tablespoons + some of the molassess. If that doesn't work I'll have to take ex-lax.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

admflo,Sorry to hear that you're backed up again. Have you thought of taking molasses on a daily basis to keep you regular so that you won't get to this point?







I can't see it doing you any harm, and it seems to work great for you. Maybe if you took it even twice a day it would prevent you going through this horrible vicious cycle!Regarding your suggestion and the ER, my problem is more pain than anything else which is exasperated by constipation and laxatives. I need to come off the laxatives and am struggling so much. So far I have reduced it by half, so I am hoping in time that will reduce the pain. Even though I do have bowel movements using tons and tons and tons of laxatives, they are only samll bm's and involves so much straining and literally 2 hours in the bathroom. I wish I knew how to get off the laxatives which would reduce pain AND get my colon functioning. Is it possible that laxatives (senna type) could cause permanent damage to muscles and nervers?Hope you're feeling better by now, and have taken some molasses to help you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Metoo:Why don't you try taking some cod liver oil or fish oil, or maybe stool softener gel caps? The oil might help coat your intestines and allow you to pass softer BMs. It's just a thought - it's natural, too.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

admflo, I'm actually not interested in what the callous guys at the AMA establish as *their* norms. *They're* not the ones in pain. 







*They're* more worried about patients' possible mortality than patients' pain, since death causes lawsuits but pain does not.I was more interested in whether more patients' calcium levels are 8-9 rather than 9-10. You answered me in the FM-board post that most are 8.5 to 9.That, to me, indicates that *the 8.5 to 9 range* is more normal than 9.8 which I have (& I even had 10.4 upon treadmill exercise.So my calcium isn't normal. Not at all.*HERE'S ANOTHER Q:*Have you ever kept a tally of the calcium levels of your IBS-Fibromyalgia patients?Cuz I'd be *VERY* curious to know how their calcium levels compare to those of your NON-IBS-Fibromyalgia patients.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Mally, you seem to respond quite aggresively to Admflo when you don't get the answers that you want? Any reason?By the way, I think that you will find that your statement "death causes lawsuits but pain does not" is incorrect. Quite incorrect.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo: I don;t know about the senna and laxative dependancy. The other post that suggested the oil and a stool softener sounds good, however, you sound like you may be headed for some problems. You really do need to see a doctor. Do they have the "Ask a Nurse" program in your city? It's a toll free number and they will match you to a specialist. You really need to do something. What'about calling the other doc who said he couldn't help you and ask for a referral. If that's not going to work, call your insurance company and ask for a case manager. Do you have a PPO or HMO?Either way they have a network of physicians and should be able to help you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

admflo,Thank you so much for your help and concern. There are no support groups or anything here and doctors are reluctant to help with IBS. Made an appointment with someone in private practice, when I told the nurse my symptoms she told me to hold on for ages and came back saying the doc is not accepting new patients.All the docs I've seen claim they've done all possible testing available where in fact I have only had a colonoscopy (nearly 3 years ago) and a sitzmarket test that was messed up. They are not interested and my previous doc said that he has resigned and I need to get another referral. It's like a nightmare!!!I am disable and have medicare and medicaid... can make things harder in a way and they will not provide referrals, I'm just told to call docs and enquire if they take the insuranced. There is no referral book or anything.Wow, this is scary. I wish I could get to Mayo Clinic. However if I have the several tests that can be done, I'm not sure if I can tolerate much due to the severity of the pain!I used a fleet enema with m&m, it was real real soothing, although nothing came out other than the mixture. I then followed it with a regular enema. I'm wondering if one can do the milk and molassess eneam everyday???


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Metooo you have a family member who can help you out? Maybe they could fly with you to a place where you could get the proper care. I realize people with Medicaid face a lot of problems getting a doctor to treat them. Is it possible that you could look into an HMO that offers a Medicaid plan? I worked for 2 HMOs, and both offered a Medicaid product (the government gives the insurance company money, and they provide the insurance) to its members. This made it easier to see doctors rather than using the straight Medicaid insurance.I hope you find some help. You sound like you're in a rough spot. Why not ask a family member to help you find a doctor someplace that can help you? In the meantime, I hope you can try using some stool softeners or fish oil. That might be even more soothing than the milk and molasses, because it would coat your intestines, making it easier to pass a BM.Good luck - I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Have you ever kept a tally of the calcium levels of your IBS-Fibromyalgia patients? (the ones with constipation)Cuz I'd be VERY curious to know how their calcium levels compare to those of your NON-constipation-prone Fibromyalgia patients, and to non-fibromyalgic patients.P.S. In reference to the above poster who flamed me, I've discovered that people on health boards as a rule are too quick to draw conclusions about others being aggressive. In fact, the conclusion-drawers _themselves_ have irrational, gang-mentality mindsets. They don't even begin to know me, nor the extent of experiences I've endured. I'm not aggressive, rather goal-oriented, & in need of *real* answers. Frankly, over the past couple years, I've become disillusioned by most members of health boards. Others may be the types for prayer boards, gushing, & the like, but I'm the type who prefers getting to the roots of issues. But I have this terrible luck, because throughout my life, any piece of info I attained had to either be self-taught, or else had to be painstakingly squeezed drop by slow-drop from those who _are_ in a position to have access to such infnce in a while, like a breath of fresh air, I come across an angel who generously provides me, _not only_ with info. but who also adds much more than I even request (sometimes overwhelming!)


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Mally, wish I could help you out more. No, I don't separate my patients' into the dx categories you listed. Unfortunately , I don't have the time to do the type of research you haveasked about. I deal with usually critically ill patients. The upper norm limits of calcium is around 9.8. If someone, even critical had a Ca++ of 10, it would not be treated, even in a critical setting. They would probably not treat unless it hit 12 or so. I've been at this for 24 years and never had a patient, regardless of dx. treated for high calcium. That is not to say it does not exist. I'm just saying I've never seen it.FM would be considered a minor dx where I work and probably not even addressed. I know for myself, as I stated before, that when I came off caffeine and large amounts of sugar, ate regular and slept good, my symptoms dissapeared. I sure know how to bring them on again though. Not take my Chromium for LBS, eat chocolate and Nutrasweet for two days, throw in a little real coffee and must have that diet coke. Then I will be scrunched up on the sofa moaning and groaning and wishing I had another dose of Advil or some morphine. haha. Anyway, that's how it's been for me. Sooo, if I were you I would renegotiate the thoughts on the calcium and pursue a different route. But, I am not you so go with your gut.Good luck. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Metoo: Hi, hope things are better. Couldn't respond for a few days. Have a neice newly dx'd with thyroid cancer. Pray for her please. Any wayhow is it going? First, let me get a bit technical and personal. 1. Can I ask, what is your basic disability? You mention the Medicare and Medicaid situation. 2. What is your age? 3. Am I correct to understand that the basic problem here is constipation? Do you have any other colon problems? 4. You mention Mayo Clinic. I live inJacksonville, Florida and Mayo is right down the street from me. 5. Have you ever had abdominal surgery? Hope this isn't too personal or intrusive, if sojust tell me to forget it.Thanks.


----------

